
Facebook to reinstate censored image of ‘napalm girl’ - pimienta
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-to-reinstate-censored-image-of-napalm-girl-after-mark-zuckerberg-accused-of-abusing-power-a7235021.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466352).

